#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Angebliche Heilung des Morbus Crohns durch Chinin?? >

## Maggie

Hallo ich bin heute auf etwas Interessantes gestoßen, nur da ich absoluter Laie bin, dachte ich, bevor ich irgendwelchen Schitte ausprobiere, frag ich hier mal unter den nicht so laienhaften Nichtmedizinern und angehenden Ärzten nach was ihr davon haltet. 
Mein Problem in letzter Zeit ist ja, dass sich mein Crohn wieder meldet und ich möchte das nicht (ist ja eigentlich auch klar)
Ja und jetzt stieß ich auf diesen Artikel eines angeblich ehemaligen Betroffenen.............aber schaut es euch einfach mal an, mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessieren, bevor ich meinen Doc damit überfalle:   _Ich habe überall Tag und nacht recherchiert. Ich habe vieles probiert. Fast alles war ohne jeden Erfolg. 
Durch den Sedacrohn-Thread kam ich auf die Idee, daß MC eine Folge der Anacidose sein könnte (so wenig Säure im Magen, daß die Nahrung "unsterilisiert" in den Darm gerät - fast alle Bakterien können entweder im Neutralen oder im Sauren (z.B. Helobakter) oder im Basischen überleben - den Wechsel von stark sauer auf basisch bringt somit fast alle Bakterien um). 
Ich hatte zu dieser Zeit einen Zusammenbruch meiner schon sehr fragilen Remission. Als ich dann wie ein Wahnsinniger in 2 Wochen 2 Flaschen Essig (bitte nicht nachahmen) in mich hineinkippte, war ich seit Jahren symptomfrei. Wochen später war ich zur Rooutineuntersuchung: Entzündungswerte und Sono waren so gut wie noch nie.... ===> Totalremission. 
Diese hielt aber nur 1.5 Monate an. In der Zwischenzeit bin ich von Essig auf Cola als Acidum umgestiegen, um Speiseröhre und Magen nicht zu ruinieren. 
Da ich zusätzlich noch Mesalazin nahm, hatte ich immer schlimmere Beschwerden mit Lupus: Gesicht, Rücken, Arme waren total entzündet, schließlich kamen noch ZNS-Probleme (wegknicken der Beine, Taubheit des Tastsinns und Hörstürze auf). 
Somit setzte ich Mesalazin ab - auf eigene Verantwortung - ich hatte Angst vor dem Rollstuhl. Dadurch wurde es mit dem MC etwas schlimmer. 
Als ich dann zusätzlich zu dem Lupus-Medis Chloroquin noch Chinin nahm, ging zum einen der Lupus weg, zum anderen verschwand der MC. Ich habe nun seit 1 Jahr keine Krämpfe, kein Durchfall, keine Beschwerden, NICHTS - GAR NICHTS mehr. 
btw.: Chinin gibt's in 2 Formen: 
1.) Als Getränk (Bitter Lemon, Tonic Water, .....)
2.) Als Tabletten Ap: LIMPTAR gegen ZNS-bedingte Muskelkrämpfe 
Ich weiß nicht, ob's Zufall ist oder ob Chinin sowohl gg. Lupus als auch gg. CED wirksam ist. Der Versuch ist es imho wert. 
Probiert's aus. Zu verlieren habt Ihr nichts. Die NW von Chinin sind erträglich.... (naja; zuAnfang die Morgendysphorie und die nächtlichen Alpträume sind zwar ekelhaft, aber dies legt sich mit der Zeit). Dafür bin ich jetzt so etwas von fit: Ich kann sogar Kisten schleppen - so etwa 50(!) an der Zahl. Vor ein paar Monaten dachte ich an Rollstuhl und so.... 
Essig und alle anderen Acida (Cola, Zitronensäure,...) wirken afaik nur bei MC. Der niedere pH kommt bestimmt nie bis zum Colon descendens. 
Chinin wirkt auf die Gametogenese (Keimzellreifung) von Protozoen und sonstige Einzeller. Dadurch wirkt es gg. Malaria. Bei der Behandlung von Lupus wird dieser Effekt ausgenutzt: Die Reifung von Lymphozythen in den blutkörperchenbildenden Zellen wird gehemmt.... Ähnlich ist's auch mit Chloroquin, was aber langsamer und schwächer wirkt und zudem die Netzhaut schädigen kann. 
Natürlich reicht da eine Flasche Bitter Lemon am Tag nicht aus. Es ist allenfalls zum Verträglichkeitstest interessant. Hier muß mit Tabletten (ich nahm so 3 mal 2 Tabs täglich - ich würde Euch aber raten, sich an die Dosierung nach "Rote Liste" oder nach Beipack zu halten). Ekelhaft auf hoher Dosis sind - wie gesagt - die psychischen NW: Dysphorie und Alpträume. Naja: Bei Zythostatika ist's ja auch so mit NW...  
Jetzt bin ich wieder da. Nur mein MC ist immer noch weg - ebenso mein Lupus, der afaik vom Mesalazin wiedererweckt wurde. Chinin ist auch nicht ganz ohne, nur kaputt machen tut es nicht: 1 Milliarde Chinesen nehmen es zur Malariaprophylaxe seit Jahrhunderten und China ist gewiß nicht am Aussterben. Das Bevölkerungsproblem geht dort eher in die andere Richtung!! 
CHININ HILFT!!!! Essig bei MC auch, bei CU würde es mich wunden, wenn Essig helfen könnte. Es gibt nur den einen Tip: Ausprobieren. 
Tag-1: 1 Glas Bitter Lemon
geht es Euch nicht schlechter
Tag-2: 1 kl. Flasche Bitter Lemon
geht es Euch nicht schlechter
Tag-3: 2-3 1.5 Liter Flaschen Bitter Lemon 8sonst nichts trinken)
geht es Euch nicht schlechter
Tag-4: LIMPTAR (Chinintabletten) erstmal nur zur Nacht einnehmen
Tag-5: LIMPTAR nach Anleitung einnehmen
Tag-6-9 weitermachen
Tag-10: Erste böse Alpträume und Angstzustände (vom Chinin)
Tag-11-13 weitermachen
Tag-14: Normalfarbener normalförmiger Stuhl, keinerlei CED-Beschwerden.
Tag-15-19: weitermachen
Tag-20: Ausschleichen der Medikamente
Tag-20-30: weitermachen mit LIMPTAR und Ausschleichen
Ab Tag-31: LIMPTAR ausschleichen nur noch Bitter Lemon...
Ab-Monat-3: gesund; weiterhin keine Bakterien wie Joghurt essen, keine Hülsenfrüchte, keine Nachtschattengewächse (Kartoffeln, Tomaten, Physalis,...) weiterhin Bitter Lemon (als NoName-Produkt billig)_

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hallo Maggie, 
also zuerstmal - woher hast du den Artikel?- 
Wäre es tatsächlich so "einfach" dann hätte sich diese Therapie bestimmt
schon lange rum gesprochen oder wäre vieleicht schon früher von irgendjemandem Endeckt worden. Aber ich möchte nicht nur "schwarz" sehen.
Wenn es tatsächich helfen sollte prima. Ich selber habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit MC.
Als allererstes würde ich an deiner Stelle mit dem behandelnden Arzt darüber sprechen, wenn du das mal ausprobieren möchtest.
Zeige Ihm den Artikel und Frage was er davon hält, vielleicht kann er sich ja mit Kollegen kurzschließen oder kennt sogar diese "Therapie". 
Sollte deine Arzt dafür grünes Licht geben, wünsche ich dir allen erdenklichen Erfolg dafür. 
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## günni

Hier um "die ecke" 
wohnt ne frau...etwa ende 30...die auch MC hat...die könnte ich mal fragen...bin selbst aber bei "solchen meldungen" und der "heilung" von chron. krankheiten recht misstrauisch uns skeptisch...denn ne "einzelmeldung" zählt NULL UND NIX.... 
Günni

----------


## StarBuG

Was für ein grober Unsinn! 
Morbus Crohn ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung und hat sicher nichts mit fehlender Säure im Magen zutun.  
Ich würde dir strengstens davon abraten, Medikamente ohne Ärztlichen Rat einzunehmen.
Vom Essig Trinken ganz zu schweigen. 
in Limptar ist übrigens Chininsulfat 2H2O als Wirkstoff enthalten und in Bitter Lemon nur Chinin, was also etwas völlig anderes ist.
Limptar ist übrigens auch nicht ein Medikament der Malariaprophylaxe sondern gegen nächtliche Wadenkrämpfe.
Gegen Malaria ist Chininum hydrochloricum (Chinin-HCl 2H2O) 
Du bist ja selber aus gutem Grund dem Artikel sehr skeptisch gegenüber.
Leider gibt es im Internet viel Müll, viel zu viel, und dieser Artikel gehört leider dazu. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen Schubser, Günni und StarBuG  :e_jumping_1:  
erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Natürlich bin ich sehr skeptisch, sonst hätte ich das ja schon probiert. Aber ich habe eben auch nicht so das Hintergrundwissen, was die Chemie betrifft. Und über Chinin war nicht viel im Internet zu finden, nur dass es eine Schwangerschaft unterbrechen kann, dass es Nieren- und Leberschäden geben kann, wenn man es auf längere Dauer einnimmt. 
Was meinen Crohn betrifft, hab ich ja schon fast alles ausprobiert einschließlich Azathioprin............aber das Zeugs vertrage ich nicht, da bekomme ich Beschwerden mit der Bauchspeicheldrüse.
Außer Cortison hilft gar nix bei mir.Bzw. es hilft nur bei einem Schub, aber der Crohn wütet weiter im Darm. Die Stenose breitet sich immer mehr aus. 
@Schubser schau mal hier: http://www.razyboard.com/system/more...3005897-0.html 
@Günni also ich habe schon lange genug MC (1979) und bin auch in sämtlichen Crohn Foren unterwegs, aber sowas habe ich zuvor noch nie gelesen. Der Beitrag ist ja von einem angeblich ehemalig Betroffenen. 
@StarBuG ich dachte mir schon, dass es Unsinn ist, aber manchmal versucht man eben nach jedem Strohhalm zu greifen, wie schon geschrieben, ich bin totaler Laie und kenn´ mich mit Medis nur insoweit aus, dass wenn ich selber welche nehme, merke wie sie bei mir wirken.
Das was der Typ auch schreibt, mit den Bakterien die in den Darm wandern, erschien mir irgendwie logisch, weil bei mir manche Lebensmittel, wie z.B. Salat unverdaut wieder ausgeschieden werden. Da war eben meine Überlegung, dass es mit den Bakterien vielleicht genauso ist. Dass die in den Darm wandern und diesen somit zerstören. Na ja ist eben eine Überlegung eines Laien............aber es könnte ja sein? 
Übrigens dieser Typ behauptet ja auch, dass MC keine Autoimmunerkrankung sei, denn wie kann es sein, dass man von einer Autoimmunerkrankung eventuell Krebs bekommt?
(Die meisten Crohn Kranken bekommen ja auch mit der Zeit Darmkrebs) 
Ich habe letzt auch erst wieder in einer Ärztezeitschrift gelesen, dass Britische Wissenschaftler auch sagen,  es sei angeblich doch keine Autoimmunerkrankung. 
Ich muß mal schauen wo ich den Artikel vergraben habe, dann stell ich den mit Quellenangabe hier rein. 
Aber vielen Dank für eure Antworten, hat mir schon etwas weitergeholfen und ich muß meinen Doc damit nicht belästigen. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## günni

Hab ja, maggie 
auch eine "sogenannte" autoimmunerkrankung....eine mult. sklerose (med. E.D.)
und bin ja auch in einigen boards unterwegs.... 
es gibt ja durchaus leute, die neben ihrer ms ebenfalls einen krebs bekommen...also schon möglich, sowas... 
ausserdem ist man bei diesem "selbstangriff" ja auch erst "auf der spur des ganzen"! 
übrigens
Es gibt wohl höhere risiken für den "ausbruch" mehrer autoimmunerkrankungen parallel....in den ms foren gibts mehrere leute mit MEHREREN "autoimmunerkr." 
günni

----------


## Maggie

Hallo ich bin´s nochmal  :Zwinker:  
habe jetzt den Artikel der Forscher aus England gefunden:
Samstag, 25. Februar 2006  
Morbus Crohn: Ursache für Darmentzündung entdeckt 
London (ddp). Die chronisch-entzündliche Darmerkrankung Morbus Crohn entsteht entgegen bisheriger Annahmen wohl nicht durch eine zu starke, sondern durch eine zu schwache Immunantwort:
Britische Wissenschaftler haben mit verschiedenen Methoden nachgewiesen, dass die Reaktionen des Immunsystems bei Crohn-Patienten um bis zu 80 Prozent geringer sind als bei gesunden Kontrollpersonen. Betroffen ist dabei nicht nur der Darm, sondern der gesamte Körper. 
Sollten sich diese Ergebnisse auch in größeren Studien bestätigen, müsste die Therapie der Darmerkrankung völlig neu überdacht werden - schließlich wird sie als mutmaßliche Autoimmunerkrankung bislang mit Medikamenten behandelt, die das Immunsystem unterdrücken. Über ihre Studie berichten Daniel Marks vom University College in London und seine Kollegen in der Fachzeitschrift «The Lancet» (Bd. 367, S. 668). 
Bei Morbus Crohn entzündet sich immer wieder die Schleimhaut an unterschiedlichen Stellen des Darms. Wodurch diese Entzündungen ausgelöst werden, ist nach wie vor unbekannt. Am stärksten favorisiert wird momentan die These einer Autoimmunerkrankung, bei der das Immunsystem überreagiert und das eigene Körpergewebe angreift. Als Marks und seine Kollegen nun jedoch das Immunsystem von Crohn-Patienten untersuchten, fanden sie eine schwächere Reaktion als bei Gesunden. So beobachteten sie beispielsweise nach einer kleinen Verletzung der Darmschleimhaut bei den Patienten fast 80 Prozent weniger weiße Blutkörperchen an der betroffenen Stelle als bei der Vergleichsgruppe. Das gleiche galt auch für Abschürfungen an der Haut: Hier war die Immunreaktion um etwa 50 Prozent reduziert. Auch eindringende Bakterien riefen bei den Crohn-Patienten lediglich eine halb so starke Immunantwort hervor wie bei Gesunden. Lediglich die später folgende chronische Entzündungsreaktion war bei den Erkrankten stärker als bei den Kontrollpersonen. 
Der Darmkrankheit liegt demnach ein allgemeiner Defekt des Immunsystems zugrunde, schließen die Forscher. Er manifestiert sich wahrscheinlich deswegen im Darm, weil es dort extrem häufig zu Kontakten mit Bakterien kommt. Ursache scheint dabei die fehlende Alarmierung einer Gruppe weißer Blutkörperchen zu sein, die normalerweise eindringende Mikroben töten und die Bruchstücke beseitigen. Fehlen sie, springen andere Immunzellen ein, die die Erreger jedoch lediglich aufnehmen und nicht beseitigen. Diese bakterienbeladenen Zellen bilden anschließend knötchenartige Veränderungen an der Darmschleimhaut, die ständig entzündungsfördernde Substanzen produzieren und damit die chronische Entzündung auslösen. 
Die Forscher hoffen nun, auf der Basis dieser Ergebnisse gezieltere und damit effektivere Behandlungsstrategien entwickeln zu können. 
Hier noch ein Link dazu:  http://www.uni-koeln.de/pi/i/2007.034.htm

----------


## Maggie

> Hab ja, maggie 
> auch eine "sogenannte" autoimmunerkrankung....eine mult. sklerose (med. E.D.)
> und bin ja auch in einigen boards unterwegs.... 
> es gibt ja durchaus leute, die neben ihrer ms ebenfalls einen krebs bekommen...also schon möglich, sowas... 
> ausserdem ist man bei diesem "selbstangriff" ja auch erst "auf der spur des ganzen"! 
> übrigens
> Es gibt wohl höhere risiken für den "ausbruch" mehrer autoimmunerkrankungen parallel....in den ms foren gibts mehrere leute mit MEHREREN "autoimmunerkr." 
> günni

 Hi Günni, 
mit MS kenn´ ich mich nicht aus, hab mich bisher immer nur um meine Erkrankung und Zipperlein gekümmert, weil ich mich nicht in Krankheiten reinsteigern möchte, ich bin schon froh, wenn ich mal schubfrei bin und es mir einigermaßen gut geht.(hoffe du verstehst mich etwas) 
Was ist mult. sklerose  genau?? 
Klaro gibt es Leute die neben ihrer ursprünglichen Erkrankung noch Krebs bekommen, auch solche die noch nie etwas hatten und dann plötzlich vor der Diagnose Krebs stehen.
Aber angeblich sollen entzündliche Darmerkrankungen noch schneller zu Darmkrebs führen, das meinte ich damit. Habe ich auch irgendwo in einer Ärztezeitschrift mal gelesen. 
Das mit dem Ausbruch mehrerer Autoimmunerkrankungen höre ich heute zum ersten Mal.
Manchmal denke ich einfach, wenn die Forscher und Ärzte nicht mehr weiterwissen, nennen die ne Krankheit einfach Autoimmunerkrankung.
Das soll kein Vorwurf sein, das ist jetzt nur so ein Gedankengang von mir.
Forschung braucht eben Zeit und Geld.
Früher nannte man Krankheiten, mit denen man nicht viel anzufangen wusste, einfach Schwindsucht. 
Hoffe ich konnte meine Gedankengänge einigermaßen rüberbringen!?! :Undecided:  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## günni

es gibt bei "selbstangriff" krankheiten, 
wie AUTOIMMUN ja auch genannt werden könnte, schon gewisse parallelitäten...die theorie sagt, dass dann DAS IMMUNSYSTEM bzw. gewisse gruppen dieses....körpereigene substanz angreift...bei MC dann den darm, bei z.b. weichteil- oder gelenkrheuma die muskeln oder knochen...bei ms das myelin im zns....oft auch schubweise...auch einige hauterkrankungen rechnet man dazu...und genetikern ist z.b. schon aufgefallen, dass auch "häufungen" und veranlagungen weitergegeben werden können...bei auftreten famliär gehäufter "autoimmunkrankheiten" 
auch bei ms versucht manm, medikamentös, DAS IMMUNSYSTEM zu "modulieren" und zu beeinflussen....bei sehr rapiden verläufen auch mit cytostatika (die teilweise auch bei rheuma eingesetzt werden und auch aus der krebsbehdlg stammen) 
AUCH 
bei "krebs" ist...wie mir schon vor fast 30 jahren ärzte mal erzählten...die immunantwort ja gestört...nur eben "andersherum"... 
das "immunsystem" iss aber auch ne "VERDAMMT KOMPLEXE-VIELSCHICHTIGE-KOMPLIZIERTE KISTE" mit vielen querbeeinflussungen und es kommen ja auch laufen neue erkenntnisse dazu....wie z.b. bei ms diese hier:  http://www.dmsg.de/multiple-sklerose...chung&anr=1369 
günni

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Maggie! 
Wenn es so einfach wäre, dem Crohn mit Chinin beizukommen, dann hätte dieser Mensch, der den Artikel geschrieben hat in diesem Forum, welches Du oben genannt hast, schon ne Menge Geld verdienen können. Ich bin letztens auch wieder auf sowas "komisches" gestoßen, allerdings bezüglich MS, da stellen sich mir die Haare zu Berge, wenn ich so etwas lese. Meine Schwiemu hat ja MS und liest ab und an auch schon mal sonderbare Sachen in irgendwelchen Zeitschriften, die ich dann erstmal per Fax geschickt bekomme. Genauso ein Unfug wie mit dem Chinin bei Crohn war das. Leider werden ja immer wieder solche "Wunderheilungen durch Wundermittelchen" angepriesen, nicht nur im Internet. 
Also, ich denke mal auch, frage Deinen Arzt nicht, der wird vielleicht mit den Augen rollen und sich seinen Teil denken, sowas muß ja nicht sein, oder?  
Nimmst Du denn etwas zur Zeit wegen dem M. Crohn?  
Hi Günni! 
Danke für den interessanten Link, wie Du weißt, interessieren mich die Sachen rundum MS sehr und bin dankbar für sachliche Informationen, die mir zwischen die Finger kommen. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Maggie

Hi Andi, 
ja, ja ich weiß es ja, sind viele Scharlatane unterwegs, vor Jahren behauptete ja auch einmal ein Urologe aus München er könne MC mit Enzymen heilen. 
Ich hab alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt, damit ich an die Adresse kam und hab mich auch mit meiner Krankenkasse auseinandergesetzt, weil die nicht zahlen wollten.
Wäre auch bereit gewesen 4000 DM aus eigener Kasse zu bezahlen, aber desto mehr ich mich erkundigte, desto undurchsichtiger wurde die Sache.
Na ja ich ließ es dann, Gott sei Dank, denn heute weiß ich, dass ich nur mein Geld und nicht meine Krankheit losgeworden wäre. 
Nö im Moment nehme ich keine Medis, weil meine Blutwerte eigentlich ganz gut sind, meinte mein Doc wir lassen  das lieber mal mit dem Cortison, was ich auch vernüftig fand.
Nun warte ich noch auf das Ergebnis von dem Sellink, weil mein Doc wissen möchte, wie verengt meine Stenose ist. Ich habe ja ständig Schwierigkeiten mit Kübeln und Durchfall, fühl mich dann wie erschossen.
Wenn ich einmal kübeln muß, hört das nicht mehr auf..............ist aber schon etwas anders wie bei meinem Darmverschluss, den ich vor Jahren hatte und deshalb operiert wurde.
Azathioprin habe ich auch schon probiert bzw. Imurek, aber das Zeug habe ich nicht vertragen, bekam ganz dolle Schmerzen an der Bauchspeicheldrüse. Diese war auch verdickt und meine Lipase und Amilasewerte .... oder wie das heißt, waren total erhöht.
Entocort habe ich solange genommen bis ich Schwierigkeiten mit den Zähnen bekam.
Seit ca 1 Jahr nehme ich keine Medis mehr. Denn eine richtige Besserung durch die Medis außer durch Cortison habe ich noch nie bemerkt.
Salofalk, Pentasa ich glaube ich habe schon alles durch und wie schon oben beschrieben, Cortison nur im Notfall, also bei nem Schub und dann wieder ausschleichen, habe keine Lust von dem Zeugs abhängig zu werden. 
Und einer Op stehe ich auch nicht so freudig gegenüber, erst wenn gar nichts mehr geht und ich soviel an meiner Lebensqualität eingebüßt habe, dass ich mich gerne operieren lasse. 
Nur in letzter Zeit nervt es mich dass ich so oft flach liege. 
Na ja jetzt warte ich mal auf den Bericht vom KKH und werde meinen Doc mit dem Chinin nicht belästigen, ihr habt ja alle Recht :-)))) 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## urologiker

Tonic water gegen Crohn :Huh?:  
Da reicht der Titel um zu wissen, dass es das nicht sein kann. Es sind Erkrankungen wie diese, bei denen sogar die Schulmedizin komplett insuffizient hilft. 
Und da dies so ist, kann ich nur davor warnen, therapeutische Hoffnung in nichtschulmedizinische Ansätze zu legen. Solche kommen hier wirklich nur supportiv in Betracht!  
logiker, der bei Tonic water bleibt  :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  bisher hatte ich mich aus diesem Thread herausgehalten:  Mein kurzes Statement:  1. Es scheint richtig zu sein, dass Morbus Crohn keine Autoimmunerkrankung ist. Das ist aber keine brandneue Erkenntnis.  2. Ich selbst habe Rheumatoide Arthritis (RA), die bisher als Autoimmunerkrankung gilt. Dass es so ist, bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher. Ich kenne meinen Körper schließlich schon seit über einem halben Jahrhundert.   3. Da meine RA erst nach 10 Jahren zunehmender Aktivität diagnostiziert und somit adäquat therapiert wurde, kann ich bezüglich zahlreicher Alternativ-Maßnahmen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern (Wirkung gleich Null, Geldbeutel leer). Zum Schluss waren über 30 Gelenke hochgradig entzündet, und ich empfand mich nur noch als körperliches Wrack, das es nicht mal schafft, ohne Hilfe aus dem Bett zu kommen, geschweige denn die Zähne zu putzen.  4. Seitdem ich in schulmedizinischer Therapie bin, lebe ich wieder.  5. Ich musste etliche Medis ausprobieren, ehe es passte, so dass ich das Cortison nach 5 Jahren endlich weglassen konnte. Seit 3 Jahren bin ich nahezu beschwerdefrei. Verloren gegangene Beweglichkeiten sind zurückgekehrt. Gelenkmäßig fühle ich mich inzwischen wie jeder Mensch ohne RA meines Alters.  Ich hoffe, ich habe Euch nicht gelangweilt.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Bei uns auf Station kursiert ein Spruch: 
Man kann mit Zuckerkügelchen nach den Krankheiten werfen und hoffen, das man die Bakterien trifft, oder aber Medizin betreiben und diese heilen   :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Michael,  was die "Zuckerkügelchen" betrifft, meinst Du vermutlich die Homöopathie. Bitte, verwechsle diese nicht mit irgendwelchen fragwürdigen und sündhaft teuren Alternativ-Therapien. Die Homöopathie ist zumindest bei akuten Erkrankungen längst anerkannt. Auch ich wende sie bei akuten Wehwehchens mit sehr gutem Erfolg an (nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch bei unseren Tieren). Beschränke Deinen Horizont bitte nicht unnötig. Meine Empfehlung.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja ich denke man darf zu den "Zuckerkügelchen" schon geteilter Meinung sein, oder etwa nicht? 
Ich stehe da sicherlich nicht alleine da, wenn ich sage der Erfolg gibt recht.
Egal was genommen wird, Zuckerkügelchen oder mit Wasser verdünntes Wasser ( :Smiley: ) 
oder eben Medikamente mit nachweisbaren Wirkstoffen.

----------


## urologiker

Man nehmen einen Schluck Wodka, schütte ihn in Köln in den Rhein. Dann fahre man zur Nordsee, nehme ein Glas frisches Meerwasser und werde betrunken...  :Grin:      Homöopathie beruht auf Einbildung (SPIEGEL ONLINE) 
Kurz zur Einordung dieser Studie in den Gesamtzusammenhang: 
"The Lancet" gehört neben dem "New England Journal of Medicine", "Nature" und "Science" zu den wissenschaftlichen Magazinen mit dem höchsten sog. impact factor - sprich die Ansprüche an Qualität und Relevanz der eingereichten Studien sind enorm hoch. In Forscherkreisen gilt es als beruflicher Lebenshöhepunkt einmal in solchen Journals zu veröffentlichen, die meisten schaffen es allerdings nie... 
Daher: Schulmediziner beschränken nicht ihren Horizont, sie sind nicht unkritisch, sondern setzen sich mit dem Thema auseinander. Das Ergebnis...s.o.  :Zunge raus:  
Es sind übrigens zwei Paar Schuhe, ob etwas subjektiv funktioniert oder ob es objektive Methoden/Studien des Wirkungsnachweises gibt. 
Daraus ergibt sich ein wichtiger Unterschied für den Schulmediziner: ein Arzt sollte nicht einfach empfehlen, was er für wirkungsvoll erachtet (im Sinne von Empirie), er sollte theoretisches Datenwissen differenziert einsetzen können - eben je nach Subjekt anhand objektiver Kriterien, oder: 
"Der gewissenhafte, ausdrückliche und vernünftige Gebrauch der gegenwärtig besten externen, wissenschaftlichen Evidenz für Entscheidungen in der medizinischen Versorgung individueller Patienten" (Definition der Evidence-Based-Medicine)  
my 2 cents,  
logiker

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Man nehmen einen Schluck Wodka, schütte ihn in Köln in den Rhein. Dann fahre man zur Nordsee, nehme ein Glas frisches Meerwasser und werde betrunken...

 HAHAHA  genauso oder ebenso ähnlich sehe ich das auch... 
HAHAHAHAHAHA habe mich eben an meinenm heißen Kaffee verschluckt, danke für diesen Beitrag.  
Aber muss das Glas Meerwasser nicht noch 1000 mal geklopft und geschlagen werden :Huh?:

----------


## Maggie

> Hallo zusammen,  bisher hatte ich mich aus diesem Thread herausgehalten:  Mein kurzes Statement:  1. Es scheint richtig zu sein, dass Morbus Crohn keine Autoimmunerkrankung ist. Das ist aber keine brandneue Erkenntnis.  Angie

 Hi Angie, 
wenn das nicht so brandneu ist, wieso hat es sich dann noch nicht bei den Ärzten rumgesprochen? Diese geben Morbus Crohnpatienten bei einem schwierigen Verlauf immer noch Medikamente, um das Immunsystem herunterzufahren.
Ich bin nur froh, dass ich das Zeug nicht vertragen habe, denn auf die Begleiterscheinungen in ein paar Jahren wäre  ich wirklich nicht scharf.
Mir reichen schon so meine Beschwerden. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Rutenbart

Evidence-Based-Medicine -- das Wissen hat halt Grenzen und die wissenschaftliche Erklärung ebenfalls. Das Weltall hat schon Milliarden Jahre bestanden bevor es wissenschaftlich beschrieben wurde. 
Aber der Streit um Naturheilkunde oder Schulmedizin hat schon einen ewigen Bart - zum Nachteil der Patienten. (Ist mein Bart auch Patientennachteil?) 
Zur Frage des Chinins: Warum nicht? Ist die Erscheinung des Morbus Crohn an EINE Ursache oder EINEN Zusammenhang gebunden?  Sind die Kriterien der Diagnose MC nicht eine Sammlung von Symptomen? Können nicht gleiche Symptome verschiedene Ursachen haben? (z.B. Schmerz kann durch---- was auch alles, verursacht werden)
Da sind wir wieder sehr schulmedizinisch begrenzt: was nicht wissenschaftlich beschrieben ist, das existiert nicht. Aber wenn man Medizin lernt, dann stößt man eigentlich sehr oft und sehr schnell an die Grenze des Wissens. 
Das heißt nicht, dass das Wissen nicht stimmt, sondern, dass wir nicht alles wissen.
Der Typ mit der Veröffentlichung des Vorschlages mit Chinin zu behandeln verdient keinen Penny wenn man ein Limo kauft und später Chinintabletten. Bleibt nur noch, dass er sich vielleicht wichtig machen wolle?
Können die Erscheinungen im Darm nicht viele verschiedene Ursachen haben? Bei irgendeiner der möglichen Ursachen mag Chinin tatsächlich helfen - es wird kein Allheilmittel werden. 
Zur Anerkennung der Homöopathie in akut Erkrankung: Ein Arzt bei unserem Stammtisch sagt immer, er habe, im Gegensatz zu den Heilpraktikern, für chronische Krankheiten nichts anzubieten.  Was ist nun richtig?? Streitet Euch ruhig darüber, wenns hilft - weil wer hilft hat recht:  :h_hit_3:

----------


## Rutenbart

Die Vorgehensweise bei dem Rat MC mit Chinin zu behandeln erscheint mir recht vorsichtig und behutsam.
Erfahrungen dazu habe ich nicht. Aber Patienten von mir die Chinin bei Muskelkrämpfen nehmen vertragen es recht gut. Sie "überbrücken" damit bis andere Therapie erfolgreich ist. 
Es bleibt nur übrig auf Beiträge zu hoffen, welche Erfahrung mit Chinin bei MC haben (muss ja nicht als MC_Therapie sein)  
-ist es nicht so, dass in der Medizin sehr viel ausprobiert wird? Sicher es wird nachgedacht und untersucht, häufig bleiben jedoch mehrere Möglichkeiten und da muss sich der Arzt letztendlich durchprobieren. Auf Station unter "ärztlicher Beobachtung" - in der niedergelassenen Praxis bis zum nächsten Termin.
Eine 100%-ige Diagnose und die 100%-ige Behandlung dazu, das ist unser aller edles Ziel, aber bislang noch sehr selten erreicht - nur wahre Götter in Weiß schaffen das regelmäßig.  
Ich frage mich, warum User, die selber nichts anzubieten haben was wirklich hilft alles andere runtermachen. Zumindest könnte man sich doch mit anderen Möglichkeiten auseinandersetzen und drüber wirklich nachdenken.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ihr Beitrag hat mir vollkommen aus der Seele gesprochen. Vielen Dank dafür. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Melissa

Hallo Maggie  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: Bitte keine Experimente mehr, mein Vater hat Morbus Crohn und schon zwei Darmverschlüsse gehabt seit ich für Bionlite arbeite geht es meinem Vater besser da die Firma Wasserionisierer verkauft. kurz gesagt ich habe eine Maschiene meinem Vater zur verfügung gestellt und es geht Ihm jetzt besser den Je. Diese Maschienen machen das Wasser Basisch und haben laut Kundenaussagen schon andere Krankheiten eingedämmt,                                                             Vorteile von basischem, ionisierten Aktivwasser sind: Zur Harmonisierung des Säure-Basen-Haushalts,erleichterung bei Diäten und zur natürlichen Entschlackung,mehr Lebensenergie durch aktiven Wasserstoff,Aktives Antioxidans durch negative Wasserstoffionen,geschmacksverbesserung von Getränken und Speisen,verminderung von zellschädigenden freien Radikalen und vieles mehr.Wenn interesse besteht schau Dir doch mal unsere seite (link gelöscht) an also ich trinke nur noch Basisches Wasser und mir geht es auch seitdem Super Viele grüsse :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Vinzenz27

Hallo
Wollte zu diesem Artikel auch was sagen. 
Bin kein Arzt und will niemand zu falschen Handlungen treiben, Ärzte bitte verzeiht mir.
Da ich auch auf der Suche nach einer guten Lösung für meinen Crohn bin habe ich das mit dem Tonicwater trinken probiert. Da es mir auch ganz gut schmeckt habe ich viel davon getrunken und schon ein klein wenig eine Verbesserung beim Darm bemerkt. Daraufhin habe ich mir das Medi Limptar bestellt und versucht es nach Rezept in der höchsten Dosierung einzunehmen. Ich muß sagen daß es zwar nicht so perfekt wirkt wie ganz oben in diesem Artikel beschrieben , aber ich nehme kein Cortison mehr und mit der kleinsten Dosierung von meinem Pentasa ( Mesalazin ) komme ich ganz gut über die Runden ( keine Schmerzen, kein Blut, kein Durchfall, nur etwas Schleim , sonst festen Stuhlgang ).
Will niemand zu einem Versuch überreden, schreibe nur meine Erfahrungen nieder. 
Dazu möchte ich auch noch sagen daß es mir früher mal passiert ist daß ich 3 Packungen von den "nimm2" Bonbons geschenkt bekommen habe. Da die so gut waren habe ich etwas unkontrolliert alle innerhalb kurzer Zeit verschlungen. Auch in diesem Fall sind die Beschwerden des Crohn etwas verschwunden. War nicht von langer Dauer, und kann nicht sagen ob es die Bonbons waren, passte aber Zeitlich zusammen. Habe aber bemerkt daß in den Bonbons Folsäure und Niacin drinnen ist. Beide Stoffe hatte ich schon mal im Zusammenhang mit entzündlichen Krankheiten gehört.  
So genug jetzt der Vermutugen und gute Heilung an alle
Vinzenz

----------


## lucy230279

du willst jetzt ernsthaft behaupten, dass 3 packungen nimm2 aufgrund der inhaltsstoffe die beschwerden verschwinden lassen, wenn auch nur kurzfristig? 
wie willst das nachweisen? sicher dass dies im zusammenhang steht, ich wäre an deiner stelle vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen

----------


## Vinzenz27

Hallo lucy230279
Nein ich will nicht behaupten, nur vermutet, ich habe ja geschrieben  "kann nicht sagen ob es die Bonbons waren , es passte aber zeitlich zusammen", das essen der Bonbons und das nachlassen der Beschwerden.
Und wenn Homöopathie bei dieser extrem verschwindend kleinen Menge an Heilstoffen hilft, wieso nicht auch die Menge an Folsäure aus 3 Packungen Bonbons.
Als ich noch nicht wußte das ich Crohn habe, hatten alle Versuche mit durchfallhemmenden Medikamenten nicht´s geholfen. Da hat mir meine Frau ein Homöopatisches Mittel ( Okoubaka ) gegeben und es hat sehr gut gewirkt. Das wollte ich zuerst nicht schreiben da ich mir schon dachte daß komische Antworten kommen würden......... 
Und wie ich auch noch geschrieben habe "Will niemand zu einem Versuch überreden, schreibe nur meine Erfahrungen nieder" , vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und am Ende hilft es doch dem Einen oder Anderen weiter.  
Grüße

----------

